# weight gain.



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

hi, advice please.can a 50 percent spanish goat reach 101 lbs by 6 months? his mother is nigherin nubian mix. i can get a lot for goat meat right now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How old? What does he weigh now?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am not sure if that's possible with the Nigerian in there but you can try. It just depends on how well he eats and make sure he never gets sick or wormy


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

3 week old . about 10 lbs


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

goats are different. It depends on the goats health and genetics. youll have to wait to see then.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No way. If he really is 10 lbs at 3 weeks old, that is even small for a Nigerian.


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

My Nigerian Dwarf can't get over 35lbs, and that's eating 24/7 alfalfa, pellets, and grain. What does the mother weigh? If she's under 80 lbs I doubt the baby could make it past her weight in 6months.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

10 Ibs is really small for a 3 week old. My kids are 10+ Ibs at 1 week. You might want to supplement him


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

that was just an estimite


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to actually weigh him. But more than likely you will not get that kind of weight on him.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree weigh him and then weigh again in say 7 days. That will give you a idea of what he gains. I think that ND is really gonna throw you off though on getting the weight you want. Also Spanish goats are not known for their high ADG. I think the dairy milk will help some but I really don't think your gonna get your goal weight


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

:sigh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have to agree, I've heard the same things. If you had more Boer in there you could possibly pull it off. We had a kiko/dairy doe that we always bred to fullblood boer bucks and they always grew very, very fast. 

If you want to add weight to your goats to get better market prices, I would go with a higher % Boer.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

we do have a half boer, but this doe is his mom.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

if i wanted to get more boer in my herd, would this buckling be a good choice? https://bgky.craigslist.org/grd/6046697316.html

or this one? https://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/6092833968.html


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I would do the second cause it's full Boer


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

JK_Farms said:


> I would do the second cause it's full Boer


actually the father had some kiko in him


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Well Boer Nubian cross doesn't help your case. The Kiko is a meat breed along with the Boer. Kikos add parasite resistance while the Nubians will just help a little bit on the milk side. Kikos are also great milkers!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I personally wouldn't say either one are great but the second is better. More boer is good but you want to look at size and weight gain as well. There are some boers out there, along with other breeds, that do not grow as fast as others. They both look very small framed to me especially in the chest. Honestly my advise is to get the best buck you can afford. That single animal is going to be half your herd.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

do you think it is worth it to trade a spanish mix doe( the bucklings sister) for one of those bucks?


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

i can not afford much of a buck right now:smile:. in the 150 dollar zone


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I've done that twice. It would've turn out great if both bucklings hadn't been fence jumpers!


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

so should i?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would take a look at them if they are in your price zone (trade zone lol) nothing says that you can't trade him in for something else later down the road  the only thing I would say is if your not needing something now, by their age I'm assuming not, don't just settle. If you like the guys for their price then go for it but if something tells you to hold off then just don't rush. Every time I rushed or settled I've been very disappointed, just take you time looking


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> I would take a look at them if they are in your price zone (trade zone lol) nothing says that you can't trade him in for something else later down the road  the only thing I would say is if your not needing something now, by their age I'm assuming not, don't just settle. If you like the guys for their price then go for it but if something tells you to hold off then just don't rush. Every time I rushed or settled I've been very disappointed, just take you time looking


OK.maybe i just like their color:laugh:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I think I would go for it. You can always sell him later.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol well you have to like looking at them too lol I love color and I totally admit if there is two goats totally the same body wise just one has color and one doesn't I would totally go for color so I can't judge you saying you like the color


----------

